# Problem mit vspace und hspace im <img>-tag



## cantafunk (21. Juni 2004)

hallo leute,

ich habe gerade eín kleines problem mit dem <img>-tag...
und zwar möchte ich den text von einer news um ein bild herumfließen lassen.
das löse ich mit align="left" bzw. "right". auch den abstand des textes zum bild kann ich ja mit dem vpace und hspace regeln.
mein problem ist jetzt aber, das ich nur den text rechts und unten etwas weiter vom bild weg haben möchte, da ich oben und links keinen text habe. 
wenn ich aber das mit vspace und hspace mache dann schiebt sich das bild zu weit vom rand weg und stimmt nicht mehr mit dem text darunter überein. 

hat jmd eine idee wie man das lösen kann?

gruss
canta


----------



## Gumbo (21. Juni 2004)

Dazu solltest du besser CSS anstatt der vspace bzw. hspace Attribute verwenden:
	
	
	



```
<img src="http://www.tutorials.de/" width="439" height="80" alt="tutorials.de" style="margin:0 1em 1ex 0" />
<p>Der Text folgt hier...</p>
```
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;// hicksdesign: 3D CSS Box Model
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;W3C Schools – CSS Margin


----------



## cantafunk (21. Juni 2004)

vielen dank für die schnelle antwort. werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren


----------

